# Humminbird 570 di - Bedienungsanleitung??



## Martinez (7. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

habe mir beim Echolotzentrum das Humminbird 570 di gekauft, ist auch heute angekommen. Jetzt bin ich ein bischen überfordert, weil es bis jetzt mein erstes Echolot ist.

Die Bedienungsanleitung ist leider nur in Englisch und Spanisch da... sehr viel Einzelteile vorhanden.

Hat die jemand in Deutsch, oder kann mich jemand beim "Einbau" unterstützen?

Gruß 

Martinez


----------



## Martinez (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Humminbird 570 di - Bedienungsanleitung??*

http://img189.*ih.us/img189/948/570c.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us

Da am Koffer eine Art Steckdose integriert ist, nehem ich an, dass es für eine externe (vom Boot aus) stromversorgung ist.

Dann hab ich diese 2 kleinen Kabel (schwarz weiß +-) die kommen bestimmt in die baterie geschraubt oder?


----------



## Ossipeter (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Humminbird 570 di - Bedienungsanleitung??*

Ruf Thomas an und lass dir eine deutsche Beschreibung schicken!
00495255934700


----------



## Martinez (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Humminbird 570 di - Bedienungsanleitung??*

Jo, hab schon eine mail geschickt.#h


----------



## Frankia (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Humminbird 570 di - Bedienungsanleitung??*

Und zufrieden? Überlege gerade ob ich mir auch das Gerät kaufe.


----------



## jerzy (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Humminbird 570 di - Bedienungsanleitung??*

hallo @Martinez
bist Du mit deinem Echolot zufrieden - oder hättest Du jetzt lieber ein anderes Modell genommen.
Bin gerade dabei mich zu orientieren - welches ich kaufen sollte !!
Deines habe ich auch in der engeren Auswahl !!


----------



## stethojo (2. November 2011)

*AW: Humminbird 570 di - Bedienungsanleitung??*



jerzy schrieb:


> hallo @Martinez
> bist Du mit deinem Echolot zufrieden - oder hättest Du jetzt lieber ein anderes Modell genommen.
> Bin gerade dabei mich zu orientieren - welches ich kaufen sollte !!
> Deines habe ich auch in der engeren Auswahl !!


 Ja, lass hören. Ich will mir das Teil nach Beratung im Echolotzentrum auch holen. :vik:


----------



## ullsok (6. November 2011)

*AW: Humminbird 570 di - Bedienungsanleitung??*

Hallo Leute,

ich habe das 570 DI jetzt ca. ein halbes Jahr im Einsatz und bin sehr zufrieden.

Insbes. bin ich auch froh, dass ich mir keine reines DI-Gerät (z.B. das Lowrance) geholt habe.

Bei dem 570 DI nutze ich den "normalen" Modus zum aufspüren von Strukturen, wenn ich dann etwas gefunden habe, schalte ich auf den DI-Modus und schaue nach, was es ist, z.B. Fischschwarm oder Busch - das funktioniert wirklich recht gut.

Wenn das Wasser nicht zu tief ist, kann man auch sehr gut mit dem Split-Screen arbeiten.

Etwas negativ - ich habe nun das 2. Gerät; bei dem 1. Gerät hatte ich ein Problem mit Fogging. Das Geräte wurde dann jedoch anstandslos ausgetausch; hat jedoch etwas gedauert.


----------

